# Venge Di2 Help



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

To all the Venge owners out there especially those who have Di2 with them for this frameset, what Dura Ace Di2 cables do I need for this frame since it is both Di2 and mechanical type ready? Also how to install the 7900 crank on the OSBB frameset? What adapter cups do I need?


----------

